

Free vector-based Logo - tnn225
http://www.uplevo.com/logo-design

======
Tiksi
I like the tool, but almost every comment in here is green... Seems a bit
suspect.

~~~
Dinhnk
Founder here: Please, please, try out our product and give us red feedback.
Fully appreciated!

------
motocycle
Interesting -- a different approach from
[http://squarespace.com/logo](http://squarespace.com/logo). Hope you guys will
build a community that will share techniques because right now it seems more
difficult to put a consistent logo than using squarespace's tool.

~~~
tnn225
Do you have an use-case that you are not happy with
[http://squarespace.com/logo](http://squarespace.com/logo)?

------
tnn225
Tutorial:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znQ1rsAumxk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znQ1rsAumxk)
Coupon: awesome-hacker-news

~~~
sanino
Good tool :D

------
thangbh
Know this project from the beginning. The founder really know design business
and put 200% of his expertise into this product. Try it out guys!

------
BryBrefrel
I knew this project. I had planned to invest in it. I couldn't imagine it
could be good like this. This product is really smart.

~~~
Dinhnk
Founder here: You are in luck that we are currently raising a very small seed
round to grow this product. If you are interested, please, talk to me
(Skype:dinhkym , Email: ceo@uplevo.com)

------
quaninte
Nice, very simple, personally I just need the logo and name card. T-shirt,
document template are kind of useless in Google Docs era.

~~~
Dinhnk
Try out our product and give us feedback, please

------
quangmd
We're his client since the first beta. Really cool ! Our logo (www.azstack.co)
is theirs !

------
Khachuong
I really love this product, it's very awesome. Congratulation Anh and Uplevo
team

~~~
tnn225
Any suggestion?

------
thaomnguyenz
Great product, its great to get a voucher to use the service for our product

~~~
tnn225
Thank you thaomnguyenz!

------
hongvuvan142
This is super great!! I'll use this for my current startup!

------
vutrongnghia
So proud that Vietnam has a such creative Startup! Good job!!!

~~~
sanino
Vietnamesss???

~~~
vutrongnghia
Yes!

------
ntuan16
Brillant idea, very good product UI/UX. Keep going (y)

------
linkinsteps
Cool, it works great on mobile, feel like a painter

------
DonTruong
Nice and simple to use even for an amateur like me!

~~~
tnn225
Hope that you will think of Uplevo for your next digital design!

------
pvabiz
so nice. I had chance to know the founder of the startup. he knows design
inside-out and is really passionate about his product!!

------
timcolcuhoun
there are some startups doing this in England. it is a good idea. Hear this
website first time and tried it. it is ok.

------
longnx
Fuckkkkkkk......it is awesome. Love it!

------
dobt
Great app, it's really cool!

------
Jasmine92
well, i tried working with it. It is fucking good. all the items look like a
sweet cake.

------
quocanh1599951
Simple, easy and brilliant works

------
nghiatran_feels
Really cool project. Love it :D

~~~
tnn225
Thank you nghiatran_feels! Hope that you will keep using Uplevo next time you
need a logo! :)

------
vnone
Simple and effective,awesome!

------
sanino
cant belive it. Vietnamese can make it. it is fucking professional

~~~
chaunguyen
guy, don't discriminate

------
nhocmuavn
Simple, easy and great!

------
sanino
I want ittttttttttttttt

------
alximong
Woaa, it's easy

------
kozyice
# great work bro :)

------
Drpeter
the designs are nice but there are not much enough

~~~
Dinhnk
Founder here: we start with simple logo design and will add customize features
soon!

------
chaunguyen
cool & so quick for the full package

------
BryBrefrel
good luck you guys. God bless you.

------
sanino
How to use??

~~~
Dinhnk
Very Simple to use, tutorial:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znQ1rsAumxk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znQ1rsAumxk)

------
banghh
Awesome!!!

------
thinhnk
great project, love it.

------
mysense
oh, design is simple.

------
huydx
nice tool!

